# Skype

## Waldemar

?    50$ ,  ....

----------


## admin

,     (,     ).    : http://wm.pl.ua/.

----------


## Waldemar

(

----------


## admin

> (

   ,   .

----------


## Waldemar

?????  ....

----------

.   .   "  "

----------


## Waldemar

....   ...     ((

----------


## Duncan.McLeod

.      moneybookers.        ,   ,     .     2      : 5  10.      5   . , ..       ,      15-20

----------

